# One Ugly Mutha'



## Joe420Camel (Oct 17, 2015)

.

This was a bonsai-mother plant, she was about 8 months old in the first shot and its been just over 2 weeks since those first days.

Dinafem's  White Siberian  (AK47 x White Widow) 
:48: 

View attachment uglymutha.jpg


View attachment PICT0279cc.jpg


View attachment PICT0281.jpg


View attachment PICT0280.jpg


View attachment PICT0288cc.jpg


View attachment PICT0285cc.jpg


View attachment PICT0286cc.jpg


----------



## zem (Oct 17, 2015)

it looks like a stray seed popping out from a garbage bag  i have a couple of strains from dinafem, are you pleased with their gear in general? :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2015)

That is a lot of grow for 2 weeks, holy cow, what a turn  around.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 17, 2015)

.

Zem,

This is the only seed I popped (of the 5 pack) from them... that was almost two years ago.  
If all the rest of the seeds and other strains are as healthy and vigorous as this one, then YES, very pleased (but not enough experience to say for sure)



Rosebud,

The power and speed of hydroponics 
but the down side is if your WAY off on pH or whatever, things can be dead in 3 days.



About time to fLiP this mutha'

:48:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 21, 2015)

.

fLiP dAtE  10/20/15


the Spectrum King = -0- lime green leafs @ the bottom and CRAZY dense growth. 


:48: 

View attachment PICT0289.jpg


View attachment PICT0290.jpg


View attachment PICT0291.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 21, 2015)

LOL she was a ugly girl.......... green mojo joe.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 26, 2015)

.

Last (major) trim-up and a last few clones (just incase) 

upped the LED to 250w (draw)
:48: 

View attachment PICT0299.jpg


View attachment PICT0300.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 26, 2015)

.

Here is some Deathstar I... obtained to (hopefully) get me through till this plant finishes.

I still have an oz or so of Chucky's Bride (too).

:48: 

View attachment PICT0297.jpg


View attachment PICT0294.jpg


View attachment PICT0292.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 26, 2015)

nice nuggets....... Death star looks killer.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 26, 2015)

.

@ 14.28 a g it better be!
(400 = zip)

puts pulling 2000 + "worth" off a plant into perspective 
NOT that I sell, lol I can't even make enough to keep up with myself, let alone sell :rofl:

:48:

PS 
my gut tells me this is a "home" grow and some research tells me, if this really is deathstar...
it's a clone only strain.  very interesting... 
VERY good bud, more dense than anything I've ever grown.
I'm "anti-social" by nature but my gut tells me I should make a new, very interesting, friend (TBC)


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 26, 2015)

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> @ 14.28 a g it better be!
> (400 = zip)
> ...


 

Sounds like you need a bigger light.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 26, 2015)

.


:rofl: :heart:

nope, light is big enough...

space, legal issues and patience are my problems, NOT light 
(485w DRAW @ MAX output) 



:48: 

View attachment PICT0020.jpg


View attachment PICT0025.jpg


View attachment specking scale.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Oct 28, 2015)

very nice


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 30, 2015)

:48: 

View attachment PICT0301 (Copy).JPG


View attachment PICT0302 (Copy).JPG


View attachment PICT0303 (Copy).JPG


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 1, 2015)

.

11 days of 12/12 and she's busting out her girly parts :clap:

:48: 

View attachment PICT0315.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 5, 2015)

.

Focus honey, FOCUS!!

16 days (12/12)

:48: 

View attachment PICT0321.jpg


View attachment PICT0323.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 8, 2015)

.

This will be the 5th "generation" from 1 seed

:48: 

View attachment PICT0326crop.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 8, 2015)

Joe, you are just all sorts of rocking this grow.. Clones look great, plants look great, and you don't look so bad yourself.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 9, 2015)

.

Rosebud
You like that "Big toe for a thumb" look?  :cool2:  :rofl:


------------

1 for 2 in rapid root plugs 
3 for 4 in clone-bucket



:48: 

View attachment PICT0307.jpg


View attachment PICT0328.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 11, 2015)

.

day 22 of 12/12

:48: 

View attachment PICT0329cc.jpg


View attachment PICT0335cc.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 12, 2015)

Man Joe, those are so pretty. I love them at that stage.


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 13, 2015)

Looking great Joe :aok:


----------



## mrcane (Nov 13, 2015)

Oh so sweet Joe,...
         :48:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 17, 2015)

.

4 weeks 12/12

:48: 

View attachment PICT0338.jpg


View attachment PICT0339.jpg


View attachment PICT0340.jpg


View attachment PICT0345.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Nov 22, 2015)

those are some big frosty flowers man, you get the green thumb for sure


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 22, 2015)

.

Thanks!  


Looks like there will be some excitement here @ the end...

The last few times I've gone in to top-off the res, I get a whiff of some BAD stink.
Something is not right in the res/roots.

I keep adding Hydrogen Peroxide to try to fight off the rot but at best I'm just treading water.
I've NEVER had this issue before, I don't know what I did different this time.

:48:


----------



## Gooch (Nov 22, 2015)

well instead of hydrogen peroxide why not send in some super oxygenated water? oxygen kills anaerobic almost instantly


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 24, 2015)

.


RESPECT the H2O2 !

that was 35% diluted 3:1 
thought I would be ok @ 3:1 but I guess NOT!

Beginning of week 6

:48: 

View attachment PICT0358.jpg


View attachment PICT0360.jpg


View attachment PICT0357.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 30, 2015)

.

We are presently at 42 days...
hard to believe this is going to hold on another 2 weeks ! 

:48: 

View attachment PICT0366.jpg


View attachment PICT0368.jpg


View attachment PICT0369.jpg


View attachment PICT0370.jpg


View attachment PICT0371.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2015)

Here is for 20 more days... looking a little burnt but hanging in.. You can do it plants. Keep on.. almost at the end.. mojo for the finish.


----------



## mrcane (Nov 30, 2015)

Pretty Joe!!  And 20 more days??


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 30, 2015)

.

Well, that's what its "supposed" to do.
"55  Flowering Days"  so says: Dinafem

I'm trying not to get antsy and allow this to go nice and long (amber).
Tried Chucky's Bride early last grow so the plan is go late this time.

:48:


----------



## yarddog (Nov 30, 2015)

Joe, I am a very impatient man.   But as for waiting for Amber??   I can wait all day.    I'm twitchy I'm so impatient, but I will not take this grow a day earlier than needed.    I guess I figure, done waited this long, a little longer won't hurt.   
I also picked up the useful skill of flying in holding pattern until further notice.    Thanks to the Georgia Correction Institute.  &#128513;


----------



## Bongofury (Nov 30, 2015)

Awesome plants Joe.


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey Joe U Old Fart!-- Sorry I haven 't stopped sooner !--Love the grow !--Got some questions !--Is that hydro or DWC? --Is don't recognize the Led ,U using it for supplemental light from the side ? U got a bubbler in there ?-- What does your pH run ?-- Do use use a water conditioner ?-- I use Aquashield / Hydroguard from Botanicare instead of peroxide !-- What dose the temp In your res. run ?  Gotta get some more coffee and find my pipe !--Looking good Joe !-


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 1, 2015)

sounds like you've had plenty of coffee


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 1, 2015)

.

-DWC
-LED is SpectrumKing <--- link to page
(that picture was pointing/looking UP)
-air pump is over in VEG, got 2 lines running to this tote
-pH from 5.5 - 6.1 
-Distilled water and nute, no conditioner 
-water temps held at 68F with fish tank heater (if needed) 
NEVER seen it higher


--------------------

Everything was LIMP, ALL the pistils went dark overnight and there was a change in the smell of the cabinet... it was only getting worse FAST! 


threw in that pic of the itty-bitty little buds that grew at the base of the plant to show how that light penetrates... those were about 36" away and under the canopy (light @ 265w draw... goes to 485)


:48: 

View attachment PICT0376.jpg


View attachment PICT0379.jpg


View attachment PICT0378.jpg


----------



## Keef (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks Joe !--


----------



## SHOT (Jan 5, 2017)

Just wow joe. Congratulations! I'm in love with the pictures lol.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 5, 2017)

Keef said:


> Thanks Joe !--


:yeahthat::yeahthat:


----------



## Gooch (Jan 8, 2017)

just out of curiousity now that i see you were in hydro i thought you were in dirt/coco, why did you keep all those leaves on it? i strip mine bare by week 5. The purpose of the leaves is to be an insurance policy for the root if something happens and there is a drought, but in hydro we give them everything they need all the time no fear of drought


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 8, 2017)

.

I try to let the plant be as "natural" as possible given its VERY UN-natural surroundings.

not saying its right, but I think of the leafs as solar panels... absorbing all that LED goodness I'm pointing at it. (and let them fall off as they will)

I'm sure there is a "perfect trim" out there, to balance the plants production of leafs VS buds etc but I just do it "this" way.

:48:


----------



## Gooch (Jan 8, 2017)

Yea my theory is always to get as much light as deep as possible, and once the Einsteins form the leaves are now just a backup source and a light blocker for the buds. But there is no 1 way to do anything ;-)


----------

